
Texify - Online LaTeX equation writer - wisesage5001
http://texify.com/
======
sz
Nice. I love URL interfaces (phras.in is another good one). Definitely useful
for tutoring over IM.

Font looks a bit cartoonish though...

[http://texify.com/?$\int_a^b\left(\frac{\partial%20L}{\parti...](http://texify.com/?$\\int_a^b\\left\(\\frac{\\partial%20L}{\\partial%20q}\\frac{d\\eta}{d\\epsilon}+\\frac{\\partial%20L}{\\partial%20\\dot{q}}\\frac{d\\dot{\\eta}}{d\\epsilon}\\right\)dt$)

------
yread
Or <http://www.codecogs.com/latex/eqneditor.php>

------
sireat
There is also <http://mathbin.net/>

------
n0n4m3
check out <http://www.pastemath.com> that has been around for 5 years now.

